# New ovulation test using saliva - what do you think?



## josie (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter
I went to my chemist to get some ovulation sticks and they tried to sell me this new ovulation test, which is reusable and is based on testing your saliva under a little viewing machine. I was very sceptical and went for the tried and tested. This new thing is cheaper than doing the wee sticks every month, but have you heard of if and do you know if it is effective? 

I would hate to try it and then miss ovulation as I would feel terrible as it would be another month lost.

Look forward to hearing from you 

Josie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

josie said:


> Hi Peter
> I went to my chemist to get some ovulation sticks and they tried to sell me this new ovulation test, which is reusable and is based on testing your saliva under a little viewing machine. I was very sceptical and went for the tried and tested. This new thing is cheaper than doing the wee sticks every month, but have you heard of if and do you know if it is effective?
> 
> I would hate to try it and then miss ovulation as I would feel terrible as it would be another month lost.
> ...


Dear Josie,

Kits based on LH secretion are the best as the LH surge indicates ovulation. Temp measurements are reasonably accurate. I don't know the basis of the saliva test but as long as the suppliers have it accredited for clinical use it should be OK.

Regards,

Peter


----------

